# Jim look!



## BassAddict (Sep 13, 2012)

Not just scrappel, bacon scrappel!! Interested yet?


----------



## Jim (Sep 13, 2012)

I would rather eat some Tofu and you know me, I'm a full bred carnivore.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 13, 2012)

It was really good bacon scrapple

Really good! 


Damn BassAddict ate most of it [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 13, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Damn BassAddict ate most of it [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X



Lesson learned: next time make more!


----------



## Brine (Sep 13, 2012)

It's looking more like a McRib now :LOL2:


----------



## shamoo (Sep 14, 2012)

I hear they make tofu scraple :mrgreen:


----------

